# Curved Sideboards and Leg Dados



## crosley623 (Dec 14, 2007)

I am working on a liquor cabinet design, but having trouble figuring out how to attach the side panels to the legs. I know a drawing would be nice, but I am not much with the computer. The 4 legs will be curved to the sides, but not to the front. I will then need to dado the front panels into the round part of the legs and dado the side panels into the curved parts of the legs. 
I know I will need to curve the side panels to fit the curve of the legs, but not sure the best way to router the grooves on the legs. I Imagine that I can just router out the round part of the legs but any suggestions as to how to make the dado in the curved part?

Any questions for clarification, please ask.

Thanks


----------



## bartosch (Aug 12, 2009)

*Dado*

If the curve part is convex you can use a router to make the dado but if its concave then the router base diameter would prevent penetration of the bit into the wood. Somehow you would have to find a tool that has a narrow base and make the dado as best you can. You may have to finish with a chisel or a mortising bit to get depth you want.


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Crosley do you have the opportunity to cut the dado's in the legs while they are straight/square before you put the curve on them?


----------



## crosley623 (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes, the inside of the legs are convex so I can just router them. Any ideas for the side of the leg, would it be best to build a large jig to use for these slots.
I had never thought about routing it while square. for future reference, since this would make the depths different from top to bottom, would this affect the strength after glued because of the void in the deep parts.

Thanks


----------

